# Playing along with recordings



## Megalon (Jan 18, 2015)

Aside from playing with other musicians, I think playing along to records is the best way to learn how to play guitar. I always assumed most people learned this way but I've had a couple of students kind of look at me funny when I suggest that they put on an album and jam along with it. It got me wondering that maybe this isn't the way people learn anymore. 

I still jam to recordings all the time, especially live albums, Band of Gypsys,Allman Bros at Fillmore,KISS Alive, jazz too like Kind of Blue etc. I've always recorded myself because I read an interview with John Coltrane and he suggested that was the best way to analyse and improve phrasing etc. 

I'm just curious if other players do this, or is this just what old(er) people do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have done this a few times but not much. There is a neat offering at NAMM this year that makes it easy to do. What I found interesting is you can set different parameters so you can modify your "band".


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I do this quite often.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

I use to. Constantly lifting the needle and placing
back a coupla' grooves to try and get that riff.
I'm glad I received a cassette player one x-mas.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I still buy the "recorded versions" how to songbooks. With the backing track CDs.

I also spend many hours searching for bass/drum tracks for various songs. 

One of of the best uses for guitar hero the game is to record the songs without playing along to get a "backing track" 
but mostly Im jamming along with YouTube videos simply because it's more convenient


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I dont find it as good of a learning tool as much as a reliable backing band that doesn't drink all your beer and smoke your ganj.

I just blast it through the cpu into the P.A. and crank the marshall (to 2 on the master lol)

Good call on the guitar hero backing tracks. gonna give it a shot, after i check youtube to see if its already done for me


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Youtube, ipad, aux in. You can pretty much find any music you want. Lots of good lessons and backing tracks as well.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have to jam along to recordings..at least no will dare to complain about my sucky playing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I grew up playing along with the radio and records. The challenge is to be able to hear, and be able to appraise, your own contribution to the overall mix. For some sorts of material, you can also probably find MIDI files that let you cancel individual tracks, so that you can replace individual instruments or layers.

The only downside is that people can get too used to dialing up the distortion when they play along with recordings. When you play at gig volumes, the sound-pressure levels tend to result in hearing more harmonic content than might really be there, so you don't need quite as much drive/distortion. Best not to get into the bad habit of using too much, if you can avoid it.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I do it all the time,along with backing tracks I've picked up over time on the net.

Playing to albums was pretty much the only way I learned songs back in the day.
There were some sheet music and books ,but accurate things were hard to come by in my small town.
TAB didn't come along in a big way until later,and I seldom use it even now.

I'll also add,that learning songs by playing along with albums also helps your ear training .
I think people that learn like this can pick up unknown tunes a little faster than somebody who relies on TAB for instance.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

its probably a better representation on how i learned to play guitar...i learned the basics, and then the rest by ear...now i'm no satriani or Angus...but rhythm wise i'm solid and lead work is getting better...but all my rhtyhm came from playing with records...

it used to piss my friends off when i could pick up a song on the first listen on the radio, or much music...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's how i learned 75% of what i know.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> its probably a better representation on how i learned to play guitar...i learned the basics, and then the rest by ear...now i'm no satriani or Angus...but rhythm wise i'm solid and lead work is getting better...but all my rhtyhm came from playing with records...


Well that's just it, isn't it? You have to accommodate your playing to the rhythm that "the band" is playing, and make sure you're on the spot when a lick or strum is expected.

I suppose the nice thing is that James Brown isn't there to fine you for being a 1/16th note behind.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I recommend working up to it. Start with an instructor, then a metronome (or other timekeeper/drum machine) with the instructor, then some sort of backing track that you can slow down or loop, then the artist's recording. Skip a step(s) if you like, but starting with the recording can be daunting for someone with little playing experience. It helps to be conditioned by practice and exposure to timekeeping.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep, I also grew up playing to albums, that's about all I had at the time too.
Judas Priest British Steel was my tuner for years.

Now with the band, I'll pull up the song on YT and figure it out, unplugged on the couch.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Used to to do it all the time, back in my uni days. Use a ghetto blaster to play some song on cassette tape, use another ghetto blaster to record my guitar through an amp, playing along to said song. Rough sound but it worked. Crazy intonation problems thanks to tape flutter and different tape drive speeds, natch. Used to love the process all the same, find it very inspiring. Taught me more than a little about timing and melody.

No desire to play along to other people's music much anymore. I'd rather do imaginative covers / reinterpretations. Now _that's_ fun.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I did it in high school and college. No one to play metal with, and a lot of hours behind a computer screen.

Now I've done it to learn songs for bands I've joined, but i dont do it at home anymore. The amps arent home anyway, and i dont have a laptop to plug into a PA.

I miss it.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

I play in a cover band. I have spent hundreds of hours with my headphones half on. I leave one ear uncovered and sit angled toward my amp. 
I can't imagine another way.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I do it all the time. My Ipod has been a great tool for this .

Not just for guitar playing ............

I bought a drum kit a couple of years ago , without background music , or people hanging out , playing guitar / bass it would have taken a lot longer to make any progress at all. 
At first I was struggling , when I set up the drums , I soon realized that it was far more difficult than it looked. Doing four things at once ? , timing it all correctly was a sonovabitch ! , then one day , it just clicked , the Ipod is what enabled the breakthrough.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are certainly lots of options if you want to do so.

https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=playing+guitar+along+with+music


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

When I learned (pre-internet) I learned almost everything by playing along to CDs with the stereo cranked. If I had some trouble figuring something out then I went to the tab and then back to the CD. I've never really been a note for note kind of guy (mostly due to personal limitations) with the exception of the odd musical phrase that I feel is critical to any given song.

However, after years of doing this, when I eventually had enough confidence to take my skills out and play with other people, I found that I (somewhat) had to re-learn to play, taking other people's imperfections into account. Music isn't a static thing, played exactly the same, played at exactly the same tempo EVERY time.

Now, I'm more about the personal connection with another musician, a certain level of intimacy if you will, than I am about perfection. That's not to say that I don't still practice or learn new material by playing along with a recording.

Our drummer has had a mashed finger and been unable to play for a couple of months now (almost there Sean, heal damn you) and I find that even though I still play almost every day at home, I REALLY miss the weekly jam (mistakes and all).


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I plug the iPod into the Boss RC3 looper and will play along with a song that I'm endeavouring to learn. Helps me get speed, timing, and tone close. 

I do need to get some backing tracks and develop the confidence of playing to those, and also jamming to tracks. I can see both those being great learning tools.

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Boss eBand is a nice tool to do this.

[video=youtube;_7TqoIj9WH4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7TqoIj9WH4[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ive seen that boss rig on kijiji and was sorely tempted. i use a line 6 pod gx, it's pretty good too


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

For years it was albums only...slowing down the records to try and learn the runs and leads then transposing back to regular pitch. Then the 90's and mp3's came along and I got an adapter to plug the guitar into the mic input of the computer and play along. For the last 10yrs I'd go through whatever effects unit I had with a line out into the computer and then either jam along wearing headphones for shredding in the middle of the night or through the powered monitors out the back of the computer. The last couple of years I've been running through either the POD, Boss ME, and now finally the Boss BR800...almost the same as eBand but no speakers etc..just the COSM effects and multitrack recording. I also use Amazing Slow Downer on the computer for slowing down riffs but being able to keep it in the same pitch/key. Still...nothing beats jamming with some people and learning a few new tricks. I save Youtube videos with Flash Downloader - YouTube HD Download which is a plugin for Firefox (probably available on Chrome and IE as well). If you haven't already discovered AdBlock Plus for the computer and most mobile phones, that's another plugin that kills YouTube ads that make you wait as well as other internet annoyances.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

Megalon said:


> I've had a couple of students kind of look at me funny when I suggest that they put on an album and jam along with it. It got me wondering that maybe this isn't the way people learn anymore.


odd though... so many youtube cover videos are of younger players with the recording on "10" and their amp on "2", and that seems to get 10,000 thumbs up. 

maybe it's your suggestion that they eventually turn the recording off that gets the odd reaction.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Usually use backing tracks to practice to but sometimes I will dial up the studio version of something and try to figure it out by ear. I find my ear is pretty accurate. I am so lucky to have the internet. I do record myself sometimes on my phone. Sometimes I think I am sounding pretty cool when in fact I am not according to my playback on my phone. It let's me focus on areas that need work! I just need to learn to use my Zoom field recorder. I can't be bothered with it or else that's just an excuse not to use new technology to me. If I can figure out my I phone 5S I should be able to figure this out. It's not going to explode if I do something wrong on it. I have to get my butt in gear.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I use my iphone app Anytune Pro. I can import any tune and play it back to jam/learn. You can speed up/slow down ( without pitch issues), change key and loop the song to repeat (my favourite. Don't have to stop playing and restart a tune).
i bought a cheap adaptor that plugs into my phone and has the 1/4 adaptor in the other end. I use a regular guitar cable which I plug into an amp. I can play along and adjust the volume as I need. My guitar goes to another amp. For me, it is just what I need and really enjoy playing along with.
I use thr Ottawa Meetup software to meet and lesrn how to play with people. Its just what I need right now. And you get to meet new people. No one wants to jam with a 60 year old beginner.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bscott said:


> I use my iphone app Anytune Pro. I can import any tune and play it back to jam/learn. You can speed up/slow down ( without pitch issues), change key and loop the song to repeat (my favourite. Don't have to stop playing and restart a tune).
> i bought a cheap adaptor that plugs into my phone and has the 1/4 adaptor in the other end. I use a regular guitar cable which I plug into an amp. I can play along and adjust the volume as I need. My guitar goes to another amp. For me, it is just what I need and really enjoy playing along with.
> I use thr Ottawa Meetup software to meet and lesrn how to play with people. Its just what I need right now. And you get to meet new people. No one wants to jam with a 60 year old beginner.


wow wow wow!!! How much is this app? I just got a brand new I phone 5S. I could use this app!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

bscott said:


> ...
> I use thr Ottawa Meetup software to meet and lesrn how to play with people. Its just what I need right now. And you get to meet new people. No one wants to jam with a 60 year old beginner.


Very interesting, especially given I'm in a very similar position. What's the group called?

Neil


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Option1, the group is called MOJO. It regularly meets st the Ottawa Floklore Centre, on Bank St just south of Sunnyside, on Saturdays afternoons. Thre are 2 sessions. The first is a learning group with a lesdon and the second is just playing. People bring sings that they want to play, with copies of lyrics snd chords for everyone.
Cost is $5 for each session. 
You will have to join Meetup, no cost or commitment, and RSVP for each session you want to attend. This reserves your spot for that day as each session is usually full and there is a waiting list for those who want to attend. Just google "meetup".


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I downloaded the app for Anytune Pro. It's free on my phone. I just have to sit and figure out how the app works. There's also Anytune Pro. + which is a one time cost. I think though I can get by on just the Pro. version. Thanks for this info.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

lola - just search for "anytune" in the app store. There is a free version, good to try out to see if it really is something you want to use. The "pro" version is 16.99. The pro version has all the bells and whistles. There are enough features in the free version to give you a good feel of how it works. Also the free version doesn't have any "use by" limits as far as I am aware.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

bscott said:


> Option1, the group is called MOJO. It regularly meets st the Ottawa Floklore Centre, on Bank St just south of Sunnyside, on Saturdays afternoons. Thre are 2 sessions. The first is a learning group with a lesdon and the second is just playing. People bring sings that they want to play, with copies of lyrics snd chords for everyone.
> Cost is $5 for each session.
> You will have to join Meetup, no cost or commitment, and RSVP for each session you want to attend. This reserves your spot for that day as each session is usually full and there is a waiting list for those who want to attend. Just google "meetup".


Cheers! Thank you very much for that info.

Neil


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Lola - ha ha!!! Just as I was typing my reply you were typing yours!! I found the adaptor I bought, that goes from the iphone to the 1/4 female connector, that I can run through an amp really opened up my playing along. You can also use headphones or ear buds to listen to the tunes. I have hearing issues so I prefer to run my jam along music through an amp and my guitar through anothr amp. I picked up the adaptor at a local music store. Can't recall how much but I'm pretty sure it was between $5 and $10. Defintely not more than $10. Have fun!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have blue tooth on my phone! I also have a Sony wireless speaker that has blue tooth adaptabilities. I play everything through this speaker. It's amazing. I just plug in my guitar and I am off. If I got off my ass and learn out to use my Zoom field recorder I could record everything. I am working today so I will figure out how to use this app as long as the Wi-Fi is good today. The connections at work can be frustrating. Some days, Wifi works wonderfully and other day I get diddley squat!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Maxer said:


> No desire to play along to other people's music much anymore. I'd rather do imaginative covers / reinterpretations. Now _that's_ fun.


Aside from playing along to a handful of CDs, this is pretty much all I've ever done until the invent of YT. I tried TAB but hated it. Too cumbersome. Hard to hear the song in my head and make it all work at a reduced tempo. I spent years running some rhythms of my own and then leads off of those to keep myself amused, but you can get bored if you don't have inspiration...but now I'm trying to go back to jamming along and trying to get the song right (instead of flying off on doing my own thing because its easier to me). I'm actually digging my kids Rocksmith too


----------



## Megalon (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow, this thread has generated some very interesting and informative input. Thanks to all who have contributed.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Megalon said:


> Wow, this thread has generated some very interesting and informative input. Thanks to all who have contributed.


Your absolutely right about being informative. I would of never have know about the anytune app on my I phone. But thanks to BScott I do! Thanks BScott for the very informative post!:sFun_cheerleader2:This is me doing the happy dance!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I like jamming along to tunes but only started doing it recently. A buddy gave me a Fender GDEC a few years back which makes it easy to jam along to songs. Just throw some songs on an SD card and load it up. I couldn't imagine having this as a kid. It never occurred to me as a young player to crank the stereo and jam along.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i couldn't tell you how many judas priest records i wore out doing that, as well as cassettes. now i just play everything on my monitors with wmp.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This thread has caused me to spend a couple hours looking at guitar apps for my Android Note. I found a couple that I downloaded but it seems there is nothing quite like "Anytune" available for Android phones. When I double checked the "Anytune" forum they said it was very difficult to build an app like that for the Android platform. I wonder why.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I still play along to recordings but not as much as I use to when I was in a cover band. During the olden days, LOL we didn't have recordings so you'll have to practice using the original recordings. Until up to 1991 I've played along with LPs same as what has already been mentioned here. Now, it's more like if I hear a song that I think the band could cover that will fit our style of music, I play along to it but it's mostly to get the feel of the song. Then I change it up a bit to fit our style of playing and then present the idea to the band. One thing I tend to do more nowadays is to work through different chord progressions, mixing them up together and coming up with an idea for a song. A lot of times too just playing our songs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As a teen I played a lot. I remember playing along with whatever came on the radio almost every night, often into the wee hours. One benefit of that was I was forced to try and find something that would fit in a variety of different styles and genres of music.

You might say, there was no comfort zone.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I remember playing along with whatever came on the radio almost every night, often into the wee hours. One benefit of that was I was forced to try and find something that would fit in a variety of different styles and genres of music.
> 
> You might say, there was no comfort zone.


I still do this , when I'm up at the cottage by myself, fishing early or late in the season and feel like playing.
There are plenty of long dark evenings and a radio and an acoustic.

Tunes up the ear again and (depending on the station) gets you out of the same old thing .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I used to play to Metallica standing in the middle of my surround sound. It was the best. Just a wee pup back then.

I've only done one song with a backing track I found on youtube for Satch's Always with me, Always with you. I've always wanted to nail that one and finally did.

As for Meet-up: that site is pretty cool. I joined it just to try ghost hunting - I was amazed that there was a group for that. Anyway, it was weird, so I bailed.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

That's how I've always done it.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been using Anytune on my iPhone for a couple of weeks. It's pretty awesome. I slow the tempo of a song and maintain the right pitch so I can play along while I'm learning it. Especially useful for solos.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I joined it just to try ghost hunting - I was amazed that there was a group for that. Anyway, it was weird, so I bailed.


now there's a real surprise. who would expect a ghost hunting group to be weird? my ex goes all over america on "haunted tours" she always comes back telling tales of things she's sure are ghostly manifestations. she's always meeting mediums who tell her how she's such a magnet for "supernatural activity". i always hope she doesn't hear me choking back the laughter. who knows? mebbe there really are such things as ghosts, and aliens, and dracula. i'm just sayin, i ain't never seen one myself. but one place that would be fun to go? the winchester mansion. not to look for ghosts, but to look at the house. there's gotta be some interesting things there


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> now there's a real surprise. who would expect a ghost hunting group to be weird? my ex goes all over america on "haunted tours" she always comes back telling tales of things she's sure are ghostly manifestations. she's always meeting mediums who tell her how she's such a magnet for "supernatural activity". i always hope she doesn't hear me choking back the laughter. who knows? mebbe there really are such things as ghosts, and aliens, and dracula. i'm just sayin, i ain't never seen one myself. but one place that would be fun to go? the winchester mansion. not to look for ghosts, but to look at the house. there's gotta be some interesting things there


Where does the energy from a deceased body go? I truly wanted to believe in the paranormal BUT there is NO scientific evidence to back up this phenomenon! I love being scared to death infrequently. The adrenaline rush is incredible! I do love to wander old and ancient burial grounds as I love the history behind the monuments or grave markers. I have always been attracted to the dark side, bad boys and evil. It's who I am! I guess I like the intrigue behind stories of the supernatural!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Playing along to records was the only way when I was a teen (well, besides playing Red River Valley every week for the local teacher). I had no choice but to develop a good ear. That pays dividends every day now, though. Kinda like typing class in the late '70s. Who could imagine how much typing we would all be doing 25 years later?

Now I sit in front of the TV or with the radio on the background and play along to everything that plays. Theme songs have been good to me, like Bad Things or 
A Little More Satisfaction. You never know when or where the muse will visit you.

A couple years ago, I hooked up with a band for a few gigs. The resident guitarist/singer used backing tracks he bought from a company in California to learn tunes. I went to utube and listened to the original studio versions (songs like Bang a Gong). I was surprised at how wrong those backing tracks were. And he considered them gospel because he was learning from them for so long. I had to modify the originals a bit to suit his backing tracks version.

Ahhh, utube. If I had that when I was 13, I coulda been a great guitarist. Excuses, excuses.


----------



## Kirk Hiltz (Jan 31, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Ahhh, utube. If I had that when I was 13, I coulda been a great guitarist. Excuses, excuses.


I'm with you there  I picked up the guitar in the 80s, only really started progressing in the last 6 years thanks to the abundance of YT material and backing tracks.


----------



## Megalon (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember, in the early 90's paying like 20 dollars for some 3rd generation VHS of Hendrix in Stockholm 69'/Atlanta 70' and thinking it was the greatest thing ever,now with You Tube there is so much rare footage available.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I guess I am thankful for all the information I have at my fingertips! Sometimes though, it's overkill. I wanna play this song and then I look for something else. I have to remain focused. Some videos are so wrong though. You can just hear the mistake. You know it's a mistake too when all the comments below the video are rants about not play the song right sprinkled liberally with many swear words in them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I guess I am thankful for all the information I have at my fingertips! Sometimes though, it's overkill. I wanna play this song and then I look for something else. I have to remain focused. Some videos are so wrong though. You can just hear the mistake._* You know it's a mistake too when all the comments below the video are rants about not play the song right sprinkled liberally with many swear words in them.*_


How much better it would be if the comments kindly pointed out the mistakes and offered helpful suggestions on how the correct the mistakes and how to avoid them in the future. After all, the ones making the mistakes didn't do it on purpose and very likely did their best.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Megalon said:


> I remember, in the early 90's paying like 20 dollars for some 3rd generation VHS of Hendrix in Stockholm 69'/Atlanta 70' and thinking it was the greatest thing ever,now with You Tube there is so much rare footage available.


Ha ! It really is incredible isn't it ?
I have vhs stuff I bought in the 80s that is pretty much unwatchable.
So many terrible copies of concert footage we thought were gold.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> How much better it would be if the comments kindly pointed out the mistakes and offered helpful suggestions on how the correct the mistakes .



quite often they do


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Some people on You Tube are just so nasty. I can't believe some of the comments people post! 

Very elegantly put Steadfastly


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

A little GBT I made for "Born To Be Wild", Cheers!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to play along with the radio - whatever comes you’ve gotta find something. Was doing it again for bit recently with some Nashville roadhouse web station but they tend to play 5 songs in a row that are all in A... lol


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Now I sit in front of the TV...


Ha! I thought I was weird for doing this. 

Almost every show has background music, and the ads almost always have music.

Finding the right key and playing along with it before the commercial is over makes the ads a LOT less annoying.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm not good enough or patient enough to listen to an album to try to figure out what they're doing. There's many instructional YouTube videos for that. For the last 6 months or so, I've been finding backing tracks in one of the minor pentatonic scales (doesn't matter to me which one) and playing lead. This has helped with my timing and getting a better musical ear for which notes sound good and when. Also, Fender's RiffStation app is a great one for playing chords along to popular songs.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I used to play to Metallica standing in the middle of my surround sound. It was the best. Just a wee pup back then.
> 
> I've only done one song with a backing track I found on youtube for Satch's Always with me, Always with you. I've always wanted to nail that one and finally did.
> 
> As for Meet-up: that site is pretty cool. I joined it just to try ghost hunting - I was amazed that there was a group for that. Anyway, it was weird, so I bailed.



Didn’t know that you were into the “paranormal”. 

I love the sense of adventure it brings.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Didn’t know that you were into the “paranormal”.
> 
> I love the sense of adventure it brings.



I'd say I was more 'intrigued'.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I learn 75% of my music by ear, just Bluetooth my music and go to it. I did download an app called transcribe and with this you can pull songs from your library and slow them down to 25% of original speed, you can also loop section of songs that you are trying to learn and you can change the pitch, which is good for songs that are tuned down an half step, whole step etc without changing your guitars tuning. There is a one time fee tho, also available for desktop.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I'd say I was more 'intrigued'.


Love this song. Just the ambience of this vid is awesome and the song is as well!


----------

